# Trinity River in Liberty



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

I was wondering if it is too shallow to run from the Liberty bridge up to the rail road bridge about 4 miles north? I was looking on Google maps and it shows a lot of trees and stumps but really can't tell how deep it is. Wanting to get out and do a little exploring this weekend. Also how safe is it parking under the bridge in Liberty with all the homeless under there now?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

cops patrol under the bridge all the time ...it's a good hunting ground for them ..go north of the rail bridge better have an airboat... d law


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks but its okay to go to the rail road bridge?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

What kinda boat you talking about using? Maybe a john boat and a light motor in case you get hung up would work.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

No I have a 21' bay boat.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Aluminum bay boat, MAYBE. Fiberglass, not unless the water's up.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You just sight seeing? Why not put in at Wallisville and see how far north you can go. That ramp at Hwy90 ain't much, even though it was recently cleaned out.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Not really sight seeing but over heard a fishing report from up that way. Thought I would start fishing the river since its close.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ramp out of Kenefic,,, very steep though.... your bay boat will get a hole going north of RR through that debri... not only logs there but worse in areas. be careful they are building a lot of little cabins there at the 90 bridge though... HUM,,, fish camp maybe. maybe they'll clean those log jams.

but,,,as said above, go to wallisville and run north. lots of good fishing through there.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I run a 14' 25 horse jon boat there all the time and I mean all the time. Don't attempt to take a bay boat. You really have to know the river. Your boat would be fine when the water is high but not now. The river is full of shallow sandbars and logs.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

Where is the boat ramp in Kenefick? I have a small 14' 8hp that I can take if the Kenefick ramp is closer to the rail road bridge. I don't want to go north of the bridge but south of it. 

The city of Liberty issued a cease-and-desist order for the little cabins at the Liberty bridge. And was forced to remove the ones that was already in place.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have no idea where there is a ramp in Kenefick. Use to be a sort of sandbar ramp at the pipeline right of away in the Plaza about 30 years ago but there is no ramp that I know of now. People park at the dead end of the road in the Plaza and go down to the sandbar but the road getting there is terrible. If you had help you could carry your boat and motor down to the water from there but hauling even a small 14' boat back up the sandbar is hard. If I were you I would just put your jon boat in at HWY 90 and go upstream. It takes me about 15-20 minutes to get from the ramp to the railroad bridge but I have a 25 horse and I know the river and where the best routes are so I can go wide open for the most part. If you are unfamiliar with the river and using an 8 horse motor it will take you much longer but it is definitely doable. Just make a fishing trip of it and fish at differnet spots along the way until you reach the bridge. To be honest though the fishing is not that great there. Last year the cats were thick there in December. Twice I went and easily caught a limit but since then it has not been very good. White bass are hit or miss, usually miss. Its a great gar hole though.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I have heard it is a great place for gar also. Just picked up a 12 jon boat and may have to make the trip soon just to check it out.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

You would be Ok going down stream but up stream is shallow and a bunch of junk in the river. There are even steal poles sticking up out in the middle of the river. I have run my jet drive up stream to 105 and back, with one gate open it would not be a good ideal.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

How long did that take you? I have thought of putting the canoe in at the 105 bridge and have the wife pick me up when I made it to liberty just to check it out. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

RAMROD1 said:


> How long did that take you? I have thought of putting the canoe in at the 105 bridge and have the wife pick me up when I made it to liberty just to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


You know I did not pay attention to how long it took but I would guess 1 1/2 hrs to 2 hrs. It would be a nice day trip by yak, take plenty of water and snacks.


----------

